# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  [cầm mua] l block máy cnc

## lynlyn1991

Chào mấy bác,

E là thành viên mới thấy ko được quyền đăng trong group Cần Mua nên e đăng vào đây luôn  :Frown: .

E muốn mua L block như hình. Không biết có bác nào bán không ạ ?

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## biết tuốt

cái này là cái ke vuông góc mà , bạn ra hàng bán nhôm kính mua thanh về cắt ra

----------

